# It's Fly Swap Time!



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

How does it work?


----------



## Troutmaster (Nov 3, 2013)

How does it work, I may be interested 
.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> How does it work?


Something like this:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1222438008/0


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks snookdaddy! Lets have a list of participants by the end of the month, then we can come up with a shipping date!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm in but only if we can keep capacity to 10 or 12.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

do we send them to one address or multiple


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

do we send them to one address or multiple


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Im in


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

You send them to one address, usually to the host and with a pre-paid envelope or box, the host sends them out to the participants.

It is customary to send the host an extra fly or two for the effort. 

Jest Saying!

Swap On!


----------



## saltydg0089 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm interested depending on what we're tying.


----------



## JohnnyTsu (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

In


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Let's limit it to 12, here's what the list looks like so far, if there is a *** next to your name please PM me and let me know if you're definitely in.  As far as what type of fly I'm not picky, as long as it catches fish, how about inshore patterns for trout, reds, whatever else is hungry?  I'll PM my address to participants, please include $5 and return address for USPS flat rate shipping, lets have all flies completed by December 20 giving us one month from today.  Cheers! 
1.  dingoatemebaby
2.  permitchaser ***
3.  Bustaschell ***
4.  Snookdaddy (I'm pretty sure youre down!)
5.  _TidewateR
6.  Red ripper
7.  thrill203
8.  Salty
9.  KnotHome ***
10.  Tsunami
11.  backbone
12. snookintime

I'll post up a pic of what I'll be tying later today.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Im in. Can tie up some god bait fish patters for reds and snook, tarpon toads, and bonefish/permit flies.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

snookintime is #12!


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Put me in as an alternate.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

> Put me in as an alternate.


You're in, I'll update the list!

1. dingoatemebaby
2. permitchaser ***
3. Bustaschell ***
4. Snookdaddy (I'm pretty sure youre down!)
5. _TidewateR
6. Red ripper
7. thrill203
8. Salty
9. IRLyRiser
10. Tsunami
11. backbone
12. snookintime


----------



## tspates (Nov 13, 2013)

If you have someone drop out, I would like to join.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

in


----------



## Sallen427 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would be down for this if someone backs out.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mine are tied ready for shipping need address


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

Due to time constraints, I can't make the deadline. 
Someone can have my spot.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Please give my spot to one of the alternates.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Deadlines are loose guidelines in fly swaps. I'm still waiting for my flies from 2010 on the drake.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Updated list, contact info being sent today, if we could stay close on the deadline I wont have to deal with shipping around the holidays, thanks!

1.  dingoatemebaby
2.  permitchaser ***
3.  Bustaschell ***
4.  Killifish
5.  _TidewateR
6.  Red ripper
7.  thrill203
8.  Salty
9.  IRLyRiser
10.  Tsunami
11.  Fly_Thad
12.  snookintime


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

how many flies does everyone typically send?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

1 for everyone else in the swap, and its customary to send a bonus fly or 2 as a thank you to the coordinator.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Deadlines are loose guidelines in fly swaps. I'm still waiting for my flies from 2010 on the drake.


Funny... but, so far I have been lucky, I guess.


----------



## Sallen427 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry but I'm out, I've been sent to Paris Texas on storm restoration.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Any pics of the flies


----------



## tspates (Nov 13, 2013)

Fly Swap Team,
I finished tying my flies last night. After an overnight drying session, they are packed up in a shoe box and will be shipped tomorrow.
I tied a 2/0 Gurgler in a modified shrimp pattern. It works on anything in the flats that bites topwater.


I have also added a special Holiday gift for everyone. 
Hint It is a special fly that is for a freshwater species, it doesn't need a hook to catch this fish. Some of you may have to research the internet to use this fly. Have fun!

Happy Holidays and send me some pictures of your catches!
Thad


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I am tying flies for my grandsons Christmas present to go with the new 9 wt. I get busy soon


----------



## JohnnyTsu (Oct 30, 2012)

Just packed and shipped the flys. 

Dingo, you are more than welcome to send the flies after the holidays (assuming everyone makes the 20th deadline). The post office was a zoo!


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys still waiting on some flies, wishing you all a Merry Christmas and you'll be receiving some late presents from Santa this year whenever they all arrive, cheers!


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I mailed mine late the 20th. Should be there soon.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

What is the timing looking like on receving the flies


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Last call for flies, if you haven't shipped them yet PM me within the next 24 or you're out! Was hoping a few more would arrive but this hasn't been the case, hope to ship out by the end of this week, Happy New Years!


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Flies went out this AM, thanks everyone for participating, the flies are all amazing! Tight lines and be sure to post pics of your fish in this thread, cheers!

murph


----------



## saltydg0089 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for heading this thing up. Can't wait to see the flies!


----------



## tspates (Nov 13, 2013)

I got my flies in the mail today! WOW you guys are some awesome tiers! Two or three looked so appealing I believe I saw teeth marks on the package. I think that the mail man might have been delivering some frozen fish. Can't wait to hit the water!. Dingo thanks for leading this up!

Have fun everyone!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Someone post pics of them all together...


----------



## tspates (Nov 13, 2013)

Santa brought me a new flybox and I was waiting until I got these!


----------

